# monitor for a very finicky user



## cute.bandar (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi
My CRT is finally dying and its time to upgrade to a LCD.

Things I require in my new monitor:

1. must be matte
2. the best viewing angles that Rs. 8000 can buy. I generally lie down on the bed while the desktop is sitting on the table. So viewing angle is very important to me.
3.  should  be adjustable to reduce brightness. I like my screen dim.
4. Screen size: 20" is sufficient but can go for a bigger screen(or smaller) if it means getting a better screen. 
5. Budget: flexible. 5-8k 

awaiting your suggestions. 
Thanks


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

is matte finish that important?


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 7, 2011)

> is matte finish that important?


 YES! Glossy sucks  , but just to be clear , I want the screen itself to be matte, not the button area to the sides.


----------



## game-freak (Apr 7, 2011)

i dont know if u would like it or not but check out samsung b2230 it has good viewing angles


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2011)

game-freak said:


> i dont know if u would like it or not but check out samsung b2230 it has good viewing angles



or the BenQ G2220


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 7, 2011)

> BenQ G2220, samsung b2230


 according to my googling , none of these has good viewing angles  .
any other suggestions please?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 7, 2011)

dell 20" LED backlit
dont know the exact model
its priced between 6k to 6.5k depending on various places


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2011)

^^dell st2220m


----------



## himangshu (Apr 8, 2011)

Dell ST2220M or BenQ G2222HDL

The BenQ one is L.E.D backlit.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 8, 2011)

himangshu said:


> Dell ST2220M or BenQ G2222HDL
> 
> The BenQ one is L.E.D backlit.



DELL ST2220M is also LED backlit & w/o HDMI


----------



## himangshu (Apr 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> DELL ST2220M is also LED backlit & w/o HDMI



Sorry I forgot that it is also L.E.D.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 8, 2011)

I went ahead and bought LG's 20" E2040T LED @ 6200 . Dell showroom at nehru place said they didn't sell monitors :/ only complete PC's

Its... allright
1. its matte
2. viewing angles.......are okish. not ideal. but to think positive , a limited viewing angel will only improve my posture


----------



## Piyush (Apr 8, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> I went ahead and bought LG's 20" E2040T LED @ 6200 . Dell showroom at nehru place said they didn't sell monitors :/ only complete PC's
> 
> Its... allright
> 1. its matte
> *2. viewing angles.......are okish. not ideal. but to think positive , a limited viewing angel will only improve my posture *


*
*
exactly
think positive
and congrats


----------



## himangshu (Apr 8, 2011)

@cute.bandar
Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## cute.bandar (Apr 8, 2011)

thank you


----------

